# Systema Seminar in Mexico City



## Jerry70 (Nov 14, 2002)

Hello Here!!
This is an open invitation to participate in our seminar of  russian martial art "Systema"in Mexico, City.

Taugh by Mr. John Giduck

Dates: December  21th and 22   ---2002- 

Topics: Hand-to-hand combat of russian "Systema", defense against mass attacks, against weapons  -guns and knives-,
tactics anti Kidnapping and more.

Cost:2 days seminar =$100.00 Dlls.
Space is limited!!

more info: http://www.systemamartialart.com
or in my e-mail: martialtruth@hotmail.com

I hope to see you here soon.
 
Gerardo -Jerry-


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

Did we get a review?


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

Thread moved.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------

